# What Size Fish Should I Feed My Piranhas



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

I know its not the best diet but for an ocasinal snack i would like to feed my 12 1" baby rbs piiranhas feeder fish. And i was wondering what kind of feeders i should feed them now and as they get bigger.

P.S i have a 200 gallon tank


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

guppies or mollies provided they have been quarantined for now.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

If you are intent on feeding them fish I would recommend you feed them fish that you breed yourself. At least that way if a feeder fish kills your p's it is more than likely caused by your fish husbandry or lack thereof. I personally breed red cherry shrimp, guppies, platies, and convicts to feed mine, along with that they get leeches, nightcrawlers, walleye chunks, and frozen silversides and krill.

I try to match the size to what I am feeding, I prefer if the P can eat the whole fish in one or two bites.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I can see you got the piranha fever since you are asking everywhere







... quarantined plattys or guppies is your best bet as occasional "snacks" but it is safer to avoid feeders that may bring parasites and illness to your Ps...


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

at that size i would recomend feeding frozen blood worm.. its healthy for your fish and you dont have to worry about unhealthy live fish... even brine shrimp would be a good food source

if your want to feed live fish just breed guppys in a 10 gallon tank that prity much endless food right there between blood worm and guppys you would be set untill they get larger


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> If you are intent on feeding them fish I would recommend you feed them fish that you breed yourself. At least that way if a feeder fish kills your p's it is more than likely caused by your fish husbandry or lack thereof. I personally breed red cherry shrimp, guppies, platies, and convicts to feed mine, along with that they get leeches, nightcrawlers, walleye chunks, and frozen silversides and krill.
> 
> I try to match the size to what I am feeding, I prefer if the P can eat the whole fish in one or two bites.


If i was to breed convicts would they be able to co-exist with guppies platties and mollies in a 40 gallon tank or would they be to agressive and kill them


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

convicts would kill others, even baby cons are too agressive for guppy/platy babies.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> convicts would kill others, even baby cons are too agressive for guppy/platy babies.


Thats what i've read. Are the cons a good feeder fish i've read that they will even breed in a piranha tank because they are to fast for the P's to catch


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

good feeder fish? well I like em cause they have about 100 babies every couple weeks if you have a seperate tank to put the babies in.

Too fast for piranhas? LOL, I have 6 p's that would argue that point.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> good feeder fish? well I like em cause they have about 100 babies every couple weeks if you have a seperate tank to put the babies in.
> 
> Too fast for piranhas? LOL, I have 6 p's that would argue that point.


Ok thanks do you mainly feed your p's feeders


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

the diet I feed my piranhas is mostly frowned upon here, there are better diets according to most if you read around here. What I have set up is not a cost effective way to feed my fish, I have 5 tanks dedicated to just breeding/raising food fish. Though this works for me I would not try to talk anyone into doing things the way I do.

That being said, yes my fish eat almost all live wether it be fish, shrimp, crawlers, or leeches. I do feed my "feeders" some of the highest veggie content foods I can get so the P's get there vegies also.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> the diet I feed my piranhas is mostly frowned upon here, there are better diets according to most if you read around here. What I have set up is not a cost effective way to feed my fish, I have 5 tanks dedicated to just breeding/raising food fish. Though this works for me I would not try to talk anyone into doing things the way I do.
> 
> That being said, yes my fish eat almost all live wether it be fish, shrimp, crawlers, or leeches. I do feed my "feeders" some of the highest veggie content foods I can get so the P's get there vegies also.


Ok sorry to bother you but i havo one more question. Can i keep more then one breeding pair of convicts in a 40 gallon tank. And if i cant can i just put a divider down the middle of the tank.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

it is not a bother, I would recomend that if you want to breed convicts, 1 pair in a tank.
Yes I had 2 pair in a 40 breeder, yes it worked, but the nitrate levels when both had a full batch of fry was nuts(200 fish in a 40 breeder) I was doing 30% water changes every 2-3 days. I ended this about a week ago, fed daddy to my bigger rhom and mom to my reds.


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> it is not a bother, I would recomend that if you want to breed convicts, 1 pair in a tank.
> Yes I had 2 pair in a 40 breeder, yes it worked, but the nitrate levels when both had a full batch of fry was nuts(200 fish in a 40 breeder) I was doing 30% water changes every 2-3 days. I ended this about a week ago, fed daddy to my bigger rhom and mom to my reds.


ok thanks


----------



## fish21562 (May 26, 2011)

Nzac said:


> it is not a bother, I would recomend that if you want to breed convicts, 1 pair in a tank.
> Yes I had 2 pair in a 40 breeder, yes it worked, but the nitrate levels when both had a full batch of fry was nuts(200 fish in a 40 breeder) I was doing 30% water changes every 2-3 days. I ended this about a week ago, fed daddy to my bigger rhom and mom to my reds.


How long did it take your baby convicts to go from just born to 1-2 inches.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

1 inch maybe a month or so.


----------

